

Show HN: asyncblock - Node.js async flow control built on fibers - scriby
https://github.com/scriby/asyncblock

======
keyston
Impressive work.. Next time I work with node I'll keep this in mind. One thing
that would be nice is the ability to chain blocks. I can't think of a example
at the moment but didn't see any examples that showed if this is possible
already or is that the purpose of .defer()?

~~~
scriby
Chaining blocks works, for instance something like:

var queryResult = getDatabase().sync(). getCollection().sync(). fetch({ query
}).sync();

Assuming all those are asynchronous operations.

Chaining wouldn't work with .defer() right now. It only supports syntax like
"var x = something().defer()".

